# Steinbruch Dossenheim



## BigMac (7. Mai 2002)

hoi auch! 

In der Bike (März 2002) gibt es eine "Trail Fotostory", in der u.a. auch der Porphyr Steinbruch in Dossenheim abgebildet ist. Da das für einen XC'ler wie mich ganz interessant aussieht, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mal in euer Gebiet  kommen soll um dort mal ein paar Runden zu drehn.
Ist der Steinbruch und die Umgebung dort wirklich so gut zum biken wie es in der Bike den Anschein macht ?!

Danke für Eure Comments


----------



## chriiss (8. Mai 2002)

Hab den Artikel in der Bike auch gesehen u. mußte doch twas schmunzeln.
Ich selbst hab Jahre lang in Mannheim gewohnt und jetzt ca. 20 Km von Dossenheim entfernt - kenne die Gegend also einigermaßen gut.
Die Bilder in der Bike idealisieren schon etwas, die Leute können schon fotografieren! Auf den Bildern sieht alles etwas monumentaler aus als in Wirklichkeit!
Grundsätzlich gilt aber, die Gegend ist fast ideal zum Biken! Sehr abwechslungsreiche Streckenprofile durch hügelige Odenwaldlandschaft. Wer Schwarzwald o. Alpen gewohnt ist wird sicher das "Alpine" etwas vermissen.
Um Heidelberg gibt´s mind. zwei Strecken die von Lokals zu Downhill/Freeride Passagen umgestaltet wurden 
1) Vom Königsstuhl nach HD
2) Vom "Weißen Stein" nach Dossenheim o. Schrießheim
Angeblich soll (oder ist schon???) der Skihang bei Beerfelden (ca. 40 Km östlich von HD) zum Bikepark umgestaltet werden - habich zumindest mal gehört.
Ansonsten kenne ich mich in der Branche nicht so gut aus, da ich mehr dem CC,Tour,MA verhaftet bin.
Und was das angeht schau dir zum beispiel mal das Streckenprofil des Odenwaldmarathons (ich glaube: www.bikemaraton.com) oder Siedelsbrunn-Marathon (www.TV02-Siedelbrunn.de) an um einen Einblick in den Odenwald zu bekommen.

Weitere Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (8. Mai 2002)

Muß natürlich www.bikemarathon.com geschrieben werden!!!


----------



## PrometheusBiker (9. Mai 2002)

Hallo, 

habe über die Fotos nur "gestaunt". Das Bild im Steinbruch zeigt einen Weg, der wegen Absturzgefahr gesperrt ist. Die Steinbrüche kann keiner runterfahren, da es 90-Grad-Steilwände sind.  Verstehe nicht, wie eine "seröse"Bike-Zeitschrift so etwas abdrucken kann. In BW gibt es außerdem die 2-Meter-Regel. 

>Um Heidelberg gibt´s mind. zwei Strecken die von Lokals zu >Downhill/Freeride Passagen umgestaltet wurden 
....
>2) Vom "Weißen Stein" nach Dossenheim o. Schrießheim 

Hierzu: 
1. Die 50 m gestaltete Downhill-Strecke ist den letzten Bamfällarbeiten (Gott sei Dank) mit zum Opfer gefallen.  
2. Im Wald Downhill strecken zu gestalten, ist schlicht weg verboten. 
3. Durch diese Aktion gibt es nun leider auch bei uns Probleme für die Biker. Teilweise werden sogar Nägel in die Wurzeln geschlagen. Die, die hier normal fahren, haben keine Lust, dass das Problem noch verschärft wird.  Wer Donwnhillen will, soll in die genehmigten Downhill-Parks.  

PrometheusBiker


----------



## BigMac (9. Mai 2002)

danke für eure antworten,....
aber ich bin echt erstaunt,.. das die bike photos von trails abbildet die geil aussehen, aber offiziell gesperrt sind


----------

